
Ask HN: Moving from Individual Contributor to Executive - TheoMaxwell
I&#x27;ve been an individual contributor software engineer for the past 10 years. I&#x27;m now realizing that I love making things come to fruition, I&#x27;m not as enamored with software development as I once was. 
I started my own business a year and a half and I&#x27;m finding that I really enjoy helping build something from the ground up. 
Does hacker news have any recommendations on how to make the jump from an individual contributor to an executive team?
======
giantg2
I would suggest studying two domain - leadership and finance.

 _Getting to Yes_ , _The Coaching Habit_ , and _Exactly What to Say_ can be
helpful on the leadership/relationship management side.

I would say maybe look at the CFA Investment Foundations course or a similar
course. Maybe you could find the subject matter from an MBA program for free
too.

Just my suggestions. I'm not an executive, just an IC at a financial company.

